# Expats in Canada-What do you miss the most?



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

I am loving this forum. I had so many questions if this was even possible to do. I hear many positive things that are reinforcing our beliefs that it is indeed possible to do! 

Yes the winters are Cold! But, basically I am getting positive feedback, and feeling that most expats feel their move was a good change.

I am curious what you all miss the most. That is what can you NOT find there, that you took for granted, or did not expect to never see again? Whatever region you are in?

Maybe there are things you cannot find in some regions Toronto, Quebec, that you can find in Vancouver, and you do not realize. 

It can be anything...from your favorite brand of yoghurt, Beer / Ale, Breakfast eatery / Breakfast Cereal or even Makeup brand.

For example I am a Celiac / Coeliac (allergic to gluten (the proteins in wheat rye barley and oats) I have to eat Gluten Free (GF) foods. And although they are medically necessarily, they are not neccesarily delicious. I had to try a lot of different nasty breads, flours, etc...before I found my favorite ones. I had to throw many away and they are costly!

Although I am sure I will find Gluten Free foods there...I am sure it will be difficult /expensive to find the brands I am accustomed to. The ones I found I prefer the most. So I will have to try brands I never have had before. I may try a lot of brands, before I find the Canadian ones I find I prefer the most. 

Although I do know Canada has these GF items (wheat and gluten free /breads/ pastas/ cookies), They will be dfferent than mine and take getting used to. I wonder...what things I will not find substitutes for. I am wondering...what things you have not found substitutes for. 


Please Post what things you miss,  so that I may get some ideas what my family uses and what we will not see there. 

Thank you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mamachka said:


> I am loving this forum. I had so many questions if this was even possible to do. I hear many positive things that are reinforcing our beliefs that it is indeed possible to do!
> 
> Yes the winters are Cold! But, basically I am getting positive feedback, and feeling that most expats feel their move was a good change.
> The cold is much dependent on the location. I think in one of your other threads you mention going to Vancouver. The winters there are much milder than most of the rest of the country. Winters there are dull and wet. They get snow sometimes but usually not much.
> ...


Good luck with your plans.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Probably completely off topic, but if you have trouble finding gluten free foods you like, you may want to consider getting yourself a bread machine so you can make your own and control exactly what goes into what you eat.

I'm not in Canada, but in France, and gluten-free products can be difficult to find here. Except in the baking section, where there seems to be an adequate supply of gluten free flours for making your own. We don't use gluten free flour, but we've found the bread machine incredibly handy for making our own bread and avoiding other sorts of problems that are related to life in France.

Point being, I suppose, that anything you can't find in your new home, you can probably find a work-around (or even a better alternative!).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you for responding...

Auld Yin,
Yes we will be most likely in the Vancouver area, I do hear winters are Milder and Rainy! :rain: (It rains a LOT here too. Everyday at 3:00 for some strange reason!!!)
But looking forward to more seasons than warm /warmer /warm rain 

The location of the job is in Burnaby, so, we need to find out more about that area and it's outskirts. 

:focus:

I was wondering if many others "cross over" the border to shop in the states. From here I had no idea how feasible that was. 

Chex cereals a mainstream Breakfast Cereal in regular supermarkets (Not health food stores) that makes wheat, rice & Corn Chex flavors...just pulled the malt (Barley) sweetener from their cereals. They are now using alternatives, making them GF for the first time.
It turned the GF Community upside down, so yes I found out they are not there.

And thank you Bex...ye I do make my own...it is the brand of flour mixes that I am sure will not be there, but yes they may even be better!

But enough about me...I wanted to know what things you all miss. Is there anything you purchase from mail order? Or have you all adjusted without whatever you have missed?





Bevdeforges said:


> Probably completely off topic, but if you have trouble finding gluten free foods you like, you may want to consider getting yourself a bread machine so you can make your own and control exactly what goes into what you eat.
> 
> I'm not in Canada, but in France, and gluten-free products can be difficult to find here. Except in the baking section, where there seems to be an adequate supply of gluten free flours for making your own. We don't use gluten free flour, but we've found the bread machine incredibly handy for making our own bread and avoiding other sorts of problems that are related to life in France.
> 
> ...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I was wondering if many others "cross over" the border to shop in the states. From here I had no idea how feasible that was. 

Many people within, say, a two hour drive of the border crossover to shop in USA.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

I moved from the US to Toronto. Too early to say but I am missing the options and choice/variety one has in the US (please take that with a pinch of salt as I havent really ventured out looking for many things yet) but that is so far my take on things. And part of it can be attributed to "habit of certain brands" vs. availability - I feel just needs getting used to.

I am slowly building the expectation that I would need to enter the US on a quarterly basis for the more expensive shopping trips such as work clothes etc but again, too soon to tell as I have yet to start a full time job. 

On a different note, I had a seamless transition to the public transportation system here so that is a good thing especially since I havent imported my car yet. 

Insurance would be a big pain as someone mentioned this in a thread..Im dreading the research on that esp since I do not drive as much and have a paid off vehicle.

Cheers.


----------



## semmo (Aug 6, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I was wondering if many others "cross over" the border to shop in the states. From here I had no idea how feasible that was.
> 
> Many people within, say, a two hour drive of the border crossover to shop in USA.


Im gonna sound vague here (and totally off the topic, sorry!), but what's the deal with crossing the border from Canada to USA? I've only ever been to Europe before & ever time we drove over a border we had to have our passports ready to be stamped etc. Is it anything at all like that on the Canada/US border?? 

I can imagine if that was the case i'll be needing a new passport fairly often! haha

Back onto topic tho, I already know im gonna miss Aussie Rules football!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

semmo said:


> Im gonna sound vague here (and totally off the topic, sorry!), but what's the deal with crossing the border from Canada to USA? I've only ever been to Europe before & ever time we drove over a border we had to have our passports ready to be stamped etc. Is it anything at all like that on the Canada/US border??
> 
> I can imagine if that was the case i'll be needing a new passport fairly often! haha
> 
> Back onto topic tho, I already know im gonna miss Aussie Rules football!!!


Both nations' citizens require passports to enter each others' country. There are a few alternatives (picture ID licenses) but passports are it. Your passports will not be stamped every time. They will be of the electronic variety so swiped instead.
We get some Aussie Rules football on TV. It's incomprehensible to most of us.


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

Any vegetarians here?


----------



## jazza161 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Wine!!!*

Still at the very start of this processs... that is making the decision to emigrate to Canada or stay here in Aus.

We spent nearly a month in BC & the Rockies last year, not a long time I know, but enough to miss a few things...
- Wine! Sorry, Canada, but our Aussie wine really is some of the best in the world, and I could not find a decent wholly Canadian red wine at a resonable price ($15) ANYWHERE!
:spit:
- Lamb... sorry to you vegetarians, but we love our lamb, and our BBQs, your meat selection and quality wasn't what we are spoilt with here.
- My husband's favourite mayonaise, he reckons he will need to ship a carton of this every so often!
- The Great Barrier Reef and warm ocean water (we live in the far north of Queensland, Cairns) again, spoilt I know.

What I did l love about Canada, which we don't have...
- Your coffee culture (maybe only in Melbourne we do but who wants to live there?)
- Your slow starts in the morning.
- Tapioca pudding (readymade)
- Your mountains... wow!
- And your love of dogs! they are allowed just about wherever you go, they recognised as part of the family, which is how it should be...
:clap2:


----------



## FidgeFodge (Jun 22, 2010)

mamachka said:


> Thank you for responding...
> 
> Auld Yin,
> Yes we will be most likely in the Vancouver area, I do hear winters are Milder and Rainy! :rain: (It rains a LOT here too. Everyday at 3:00 for some strange reason!!!)
> ...


We have WholeFoods in canada and a lot of health food type stores, that usually sell many gluten free products. Actually in a lot of supermarket chains they will have a "health" section that only has organic, sugar-free, or gluten free products.

I've yet to live elsewhere, presently in Toronto and would love to move to Western Europe (Edinburgh, Scotland)

I'm sure I'll miss a lot, but there will be much to gain.


----------



## FidgeFodge (Jun 22, 2010)

Newbie_Can_USA said:


> I moved from the US to Toronto. Too early to say but I am missing the options and choice/variety one has in the US (please take that with a pinch of salt as I havent really ventured out looking for many things yet) but that is so far my take on things. And part of it can be attributed to "habit of certain brands" vs. availability - I feel just needs getting used to.
> 
> I am slowly building the expectation that I would need to enter the US on a quarterly basis for the more expensive shopping trips such as work clothes etc but again, too soon to tell as I have yet to start a full time job.
> 
> ...



If you're looking for expensive clothing brands, why not check out the Yorkville area and Holt Renfrew (Bay st/Yonge/Museum vacinity). You'll find all top name brands there


----------



## FidgeFodge (Jun 22, 2010)

jazza - you should be able to find aussie red wine at the LCBO as they have their own section. I think it's the sun coverage? You know I'm not quite sure as I do not love red wine. Ontario has some really nice whites though


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

gluten free and other nature products - in this case canada for sure leads the world. there are many health food stores (noah for one is a chain in toronto, big carrot ) which sells them. 

basically it wont be a big deal for you.


----------



## Springer Spaniel (Mar 3, 2010)

Well i havent missed too much about the UK in the 3 years ive been here apart from family and friends but if i was pushed i would have to say.
1...The village pub with its real ale and log fires.
2...The ocean,as i now live just out of Toronto.
3...The ability to park the car and walk where you like across the countryside.

Other than that im more than happy over here


----------



## HHPD (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi,

My first post, as moved to Calgary two weeks ago - so still settling in! We've been relocated here, as my partner works for an accountancy firm.

What I miss already?

Well these are both very girly things - GHD hair straighteners! I don't think they've become big over here yet, but nothing beats them. So have been hunting high and low, and found only one online site that does them (company called Folica) - and yep, they have to be shipped from the USA! Didn't realise that not only do you have to pay shipping costs (fair enough), but there's also another fee when the courier arrives, for having taken them over the boarder. So watch out for that.

Givenchy make-up - again, doesn't appear to be something that is available over here. There's a couple of high-end stores that stock their perfume, and have come across only one that does some token pieces. But nothing like the variety I'm used to back home! So having some shipped over from the UK 

And the other thing I miss/find strange here is the "logic" about mobile phone contracts. You get a new cell (I went with Rogers because they seemed to do the best deal for texting back home), BUT not only do you have to pay for outgoing calls, texts etc. (as you expect), but over here you also pay to RECEIVE texts, calls???! What's all that about?

Found some HP - doesn't taste anything like HP back home. But hey, better than nothing!

Can't seem to watch BBC iPlayer on my laptop over here either which was disappointing. 

Other than that - am loving the place already. So much more space, far less people, and everyone seems far more relaxed than back home. Working hours already appear far more reasonable. If I could bring my family and friends over here too = perfect.

H


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

HHPD said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first post, as moved to Calgary two weeks ago - so still settling in! We've been relocated here, as my partner works for an accountancy firm.
> 
> ...


You can get BBC iPlayer here but you will probably have to pay for it. For $20 monthly I get it and ITV Player plus access to many other UK TV channels both live and on demand. There are ways apparently of getting it free but I'm not sufficiently techie to go through all the shenanigans to do that.
I assume the high end stores you refer to are under the name Sephora. Can't speak for the outlets in Calgary but I'm told that the Toronto outlets carry Givenchy 
makeup.
Pleased to learn that you're liking most things so far. Hope you're a skier and winter sports enthusiast, lol.


----------



## Springer Spaniel (Mar 3, 2010)

Look around for British shops that sell the good old HP,might cost a little more but well worth it.

As for cell contracts over here,yes the system seams strange but on landlines all Rogers to Rogers local call are free and depending on your cell contract you only use up the minutes that Rogers provide you in your contract when calling or receiving
I think its a much better system myself


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

there is an online store or two in the GTA area. Check the website.

Also some indian grocery shops have british items too. 

but be careful with expiry dates and so on.


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

the one thing i find it personally harder is adjusting to the weather change. canada has distinct 4 seasons every year. 

My problem is when i just feel comfortable with one season it will be over.


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

*Things missing*

Hello
Currently living in Calgary and it was the best decision I have made. Really enjoying living in Canada (yes I know winter is tough) however, Calgary is sufficiently large to have everything you need yet small enough not to be crowded with humanity. 

Things I miss, well the bacon is a bit skinny not yet desperate to order thick greenback bacon from a butchers and i'll have to order decent bangers as the sausages are more akin to Germany and Polish ones. Yes lots of food is quite expensive, eating out a bit cheaper. Where else can you find wings for 19 cents each on wings night. Beer is expensive thinking $13 for a pack of 6 bud light stubbies and around $6 in a pub although it depends where you drive ranges from $5-$7. In Alberta car insurance is a bit silly. I have 8 years no claims and it still cost me $1400 to insure for the year for a low performance car. Cars can be a tad bit expensive. 

Still I highly recommend moving to Canada if you have the professional skills to land a decent job. If you have a skill set that it less desirable and the wages are lower then it could be tough. Make sure you have a bit of money saved up as the initial move can be a bit expensive and to be honest you really don't need to ship most items unless there is sentimental value. This is a western civilzed society with all goods available. 

Cheers Chris


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi can you not use ur ghds with a travel adaptor????



HHPD said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first post, as moved to Calgary two weeks ago - so still settling in! We've been relocated here, as my partner works for an accountancy firm.
> 
> ...


----------

